# CAYENNE PEPPER 60 DAY CHALLENGE



## KAT25 (Mar 8, 2008)

Anyone want to put the cayenne pepper to the test to see if it does help with growth you may use the pepper any way you want mixed however you like just post how you will mix it and take a before pic. I think we could do a mini-update in 30 days there won't be a stipulation on how many days you must use it during the week but I am sure the more you use it the more growth you will see. 

Yah!!!! Well Ladies we are ready to get to "growing" while chillen in the pool relaxing

KAT25
WHEEZY 87 
MID BACK CRISIS
ALL_ME
CLOUD 06
GEMINI350Z
HALIMAH "chillen in the pool with the flower in her hair"
FNGGRANT
4MIA
KIMBERLY
KWEENAMEENA
LADYLIBRA "chillen on the far right side of the pool in rollers"
MOTHERX2ESQ "going under water for that extra hair moisture"
DUCHESSE
SONGBIRDB
UMMYAZ
SUNSHINE BABY
REYNA21
DIVAD04
BLSN27
DRASGRL
ASTHECURLZTURNS
DUBOIS007
MONIELUV

I WILL PUT THAT THE CHALLENGE STARTS ON MONDAY TO GIVE EVERYONE TIME TO GET THERE MIX TOGETHER BUT YOU CAN PUT YOUR OWN CLOCK FOR YOUR TIME WHEN YOU START ON YOUR SIGNATURE AND WE ARE GOING TO SET IT FOR 30 DAYS FIRST SINCE THAT WILL BE OUR FIRST CHECK IN..  i am so happy, starting my first challenge "yah me" 


My first mixture will be: cayenne pepper, MN, coconut oil, castor oil, evoo, aloe vera gel.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 8, 2008)

Why not? I'll give it a try. I'm in despite need of regrowing my edges.


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Mar 8, 2008)

KAT25 said:


> Anyone want to put the cayenne pepper to the test to see if it does help with growth you may use the pepper any way you want mixed however you like just post how you will mix it and take a before pic. I think we could do a mini-update in 30 days there won't be a stipulation on how many days you must use it during the week but I am sure the more you use it the more growth you will see.
> 
> WHO's DOWN???
> 
> ...


 

*Hey Ms Kat! Im in!     *joining the smilies in the pool* *


----------



## All_Me (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm down! My last picture is signature pic. I'm getting a perm tomorrow after a long 10 week stretch!   I will post another pic then!


----------



## Cloud06 (Mar 8, 2008)

I just mixed mine today. Count me in!

Recipe: 4 oz olive oil,
           1-2tsp rep pepper(cayenne)

Mission: Apply to dry scalp every night before a wash day along with MN, wash every three days.


----------



## Cloud06 (Mar 8, 2008)

Is crushed red pepper the same as cayenne (IDK)?


----------



## Gemini350z (Mar 8, 2008)

Cloud06 said:


> Is crushed red pepper the same as cayenne (IDK)?


No its not...sorry!

I found liquid cayenne at my local health food store, so I will probably do that.


----------



## Halimah (Mar 8, 2008)

Count me in too..oo
can I be the one w/the flower lol...........no really I called it first.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 8, 2008)

Gemini350z said:


> No its not...sorry!
> 
> I found liquid cayenne at my local health food store, so I will probably do that.



Are there any other ingredients in the liquid form? Is it water and vegetable glycerin?
-----
I wouldn't mind joining this challenge. It would give me a break from using my MN mixture. I usually take a 2 week break,


----------



## 4mia (Mar 8, 2008)

count me in too, i just had to chop off my hair. ill be trying it as a night before prepoo


----------



## Kimberly (Mar 8, 2008)

I would like to try this as an overnight pre-poo but I've also started using the Gro-Aut products so I won't know how much growth is attributed to the cayenne pepper mix and how much is due to the Gro-Aut.  I like that this is supper cheap and I already have lots of oils and a thingy of cayenne pepper...

I'll join the pool...probably the BALD smiley in the back that no one is talking to...

I poo tonight or tomorrow and will post a before pic then.  It's about the only time my hair isn't bunned up.  But I'm already like 4 weeks post and I'm doing my next relaxer in about 3 weeks.


----------



## kweenameena (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm in...do you have to rinse it out? I'm back to washing my hair once a week. But I don't want to only use it once a week.


----------



## ladylibra (Mar 8, 2008)

i'll join... just gotta get some cayenne pepper today...

i guess i'm the smiley chillin on the far right... wth is on her head though?  a cap?  rollers?


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 8, 2008)

I've been looking for Cayenne pepper for the longest.  I cannot find any.  I'm in as soon as I find the darn pepper!  Oh I'm the smilie that keeps going under water! lol​


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 8, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I've been looking for Cayenne pepper for the longest.  I cannot find any.  I'm in as soon as I find the darn pepper!  Oh I'm the smilie that keeps going under water! lol​



its at the grocery store in the spice isle unless you get the liquid at the health food store.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 8, 2008)

I am reading  http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/cayenne.htm and it is saying that cayenne is same as chilli pepper.​


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 8, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I am reading  http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/cayenne.htm and it is saying that cayenne is same as chilli pepper.​



they may come from the same plant. In my spice cabinet, i have "chili powder", "cayenne pepper powder" and "Ground (Cayenne) Red Pepper". The chili powder is darker, but it may just be that brand.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 8, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> its at the grocery store in the spice isle unless you get the liquid at the health food store.



My daughter and I spent an hour in Walmart looking for cayenne in the spice isle and nothing!  Kroger the same thing!  I need to go to a health food store!


----------



## Duchesse (Mar 8, 2008)

I have super strength cayenne pepper that I got from a health food store.

Are you all leaving this mixture on your scalp for days, or are you washing it out the next day? I would like to try this, it makes sense as far as circulation goes, and I discovered a spot on my scalp that makes me wanna cry, it's so thin.

those with high blood pressure should use precaution


----------



## KAT25 (Mar 8, 2008)

Cloud06 said:


> Is crushed red pepper the same as cayenne (IDK)?



I don't think so...but I am not sure


----------



## KAT25 (Mar 8, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> I'm in...do you have to rinse it out? I'm back to washing my hair once a week. But I don't want to only use it once a week.



You can try leaving it on but it might burn but I don't know I am thinking about adding Aloe Vera Gel to my mixture my first batch and if I am not seeing growth from it then I might just drop the aloe vera for the second batch at the half way point.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Mar 8, 2008)

I would love to join this challenge but I'm unsure about this red pepper stuff?erplexed This my first time seeing this thread, but can someone throw up a pic or direct me somewhere online so I know what to look for? TIA!


----------



## Songbirdb (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm in because I do this anyway, but I've been a little lazy about it lately.


----------



## KAT25 (Mar 8, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> I would love to join this challenge but I'm unsure about this red pepper stuff?erplexed This my first time seeing this thread, but can someone throw up a pic or direct me somewhere online so I know what to look for? TIA!



this should help you out 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=44710


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Mar 8, 2008)

Try this, it's called Hair Rush

http://www.sweetwatermarket.net/hairrush.html

I posted in that other thread (link above) and my coworker said someone (sister, cousin, i can't remember) used this.  She also said that no one should get close to your scalp or their eyes will burn.  And yes, that means no funny biz with your SO.  lol


----------



## KAT25 (Mar 8, 2008)

CaramelHonee said:


> Try this, it's called Hair Rush
> 
> http://www.sweetwatermarket.net/hairrush.html
> 
> I posted in that other thread (link above) and my coworker said someone (sister, cousin, i can't remember) used this.  She also said that no one should get close to your scalp or their eyes will burn.  And yes, that means no funny biz with your SO.  lol



thanks!!!


----------



## ummyaz (Mar 8, 2008)

_Iam in one thing i should tell you if you wear a baggie at night or the day your scalp does get little hot :burning:sooo please just use a little ,a little goes a long way the dampness in the bag turns it on._

_my mix has; (carriers ):cocanut oil, emu oil,almond, avocado oil (essential oils) :rosemary,fresh thyme,juniper oil,neroli, and a splash of mustard oil just alittle_


----------



## LadyBlu (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not officially joining the challenge, but I typically add a little cayenne pepper to my conditioner when I DC every week.  I am currently using a MN to try to grow my edges back.  I'm thinking of sprinkling some cayenne pepper in that to get those stubborn pores to open up and stimulate my follicles.  Hmmmmm...


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks CaremelHonee and Kat25!


----------



## Reinventing21 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm in!  The OP was so reading my mind as I just bought some cayenne pepper last weeks for the sole purpose of making a cayenne oil to give the short part of my hair a boost.  My mix is cayenne mixed with grapeseed oil.  

I thought I read awhile back that the cayenne pepper has to sit in the oil awhile to reach its maximum potency AFTER it's been warmed---something like that.  I don't remember the thread...if anybody knows...do tell!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 8, 2008)

count me in, i just my pepper today andadded it to my MN mix. When does the challenge end? I hope to get at least 3 inches for th duration of this challenge. Rghtnow as i type thispos i'm feeling the itches, tingles and crawlies. Yay it's growth!!(i hope)


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 8, 2008)

Reyna21 said:


> I'm in!  The OP was so reading my mind as I just bought some cayenne pepper last weeks for the sole purpose of making a cayenne oil to give the short part of my hair a boost.  My mix is cayenne mixed with grapeseed oil.
> 
> *I thought I read awhile back that the cayenne pepper has to sit in the oil awhile to reach its maximum potency AFTER it's been warmed---something like that*.  I don't remember the thread...if anybody knows...do tell!



I read that too somewhere. In my origional MN mixture I used cayenne pepper. I let it sit with all the other stuff for about 1 week. I put a little to much in there, it burned a little, because I scratch my scalp when i wash my hair. But it still felt good....lol

im going to make a mixture but leave out the mn and see how that works.


----------



## All_Me (Mar 9, 2008)

okay ladies I'm ready! I really need this challenge. I have major breakage and I cried but you know what I prayed and I know that God is going to turn my ashes into beauty. I feel like this past month has been wasted.  So here is my photos. I will be rocking the short wig till I can recover. Baggy 4x a week or whatever it takes. I also attached a picture of the cayenne pepper I got a while back from Whole Foods. If you dont have a Whole Foods near you go to Trader Joes.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is my starting info

Recipe:

4oz jar
½ tsp cayenne 
1 tsp sulfer powder
3 tbsp olive oil
5 tbsp votika coconut oil
20 drops peppermint oil

**i put the olive oil, sulfur and cayenne in the jar and warmed it in the microwave. I then added the coconut oil and stired. The pepper and sulfur is settling at the bottom so I have it sitting in the frig to solidify the coconut slightly so i can then stir the cayenne and sulfur through out the mixture. We'll see how this works. :crossfingers:


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 9, 2008)

Count me in!!!! CaramelHonee I'm hopping on the hair rush wagon! I'm just about to purchase this hair rush right now. Since www.sweetwatermarket.com is out I'm going to get mine from http://www.fit-n-hip.com/hairrush.html for the same price. If hair rush is to strog than I'll add EVOO. In the mean time I'm going to pick up a bottle of cayenne and add it to my co wash every other day. I plan to use hair rush daily after every poo on my temples. 




CaramelHonee said:


> Try this, it's called Hair Rush
> 
> http://www.sweetwatermarket.net/hairrush.html
> 
> I posted in that other thread (link above) and my coworker said someone (sister, cousin, i can't remember) used this. She also said that no one should get close to your scalp or their eyes will burn. And yes, that means no funny biz with your SO. lol


----------



## blsn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm interested in joining this challenge, 60 days will fly by before you know it!


----------



## MrsHouston (Mar 9, 2008)

CaramelHonee said:


> Try this, it's called Hair Rush
> 
> http://www.sweetwatermarket.net/hairrush.html
> 
> I posted in that other thread (link above) and my coworker said someone (sister, cousin, i can't remember) used this.  She also said that no one should get close to your scalp or their eyes will burn.  And yes, that means no funny biz with your SO.  lol



I used this product before...it tingles the scalp...unfortunately I only got to use it for a few weeks due to pregnancy it has expired now.  I might revisit it.  They sell it at the health food store in my area.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Mar 9, 2008)

Well I'll be in this challenge as soon as I can get my cayenne pepper. I went to the store today and yet something was nagging at me in back of my mind, that I was forgetting something.  And now I log on and BINGO, I forgot my PEPPA!!!


----------



## Kimberly (Mar 9, 2008)

I added the pepper to my MN and sulfur mix.  Who knows what's in that stuff I mixed it so long ago...I felt the tingle...I felt the burn (very slight, that is).  I used it as an overnight prepoo but I forgot to take my hair pics.  Not to worry, there will be another poo in my near future and another opportunity to take a pic.


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 9, 2008)

I tried it a few years ago and didn't see any results but I'm up to try it again.  I just found this recipe that I will try.  

http://www.basic-info-4-organic-fertilizers.com/cayennepepper.html
All you do is place the pepper in some olive oil and have it sit for two weeks and drain the oil off the pepper and only apply the oil on your scalp.

I think I like that better than putting the pepper on the scalp because I don't feel like washing it out every day so I'll start my challenge two weeks from tomorrow to allow time for my pepper to fuse with the oil.


----------



## Dubois007 (Mar 9, 2008)

drasgrl said:


> I tried it a few years ago and didn't see any results but I'm up to try it again.  I just found this recipe that I will try.
> 
> http://www.basic-info-4-organic-fertilizers.com/cayennepepper.html
> All you do is place the pepper in some olive oil and have it sit for two weeks and drain the oil off the pepper and only apply the oil on your scalp.
> ...



Count me in. I'll use this recipe as well for the same reason and also I don't want to get cayenne pepper on my face.  I will add a bit of mustard oil to mine. So I'll start in 2 weeks


----------



## monieluv (Mar 10, 2008)

is it too late to join?  i'll add cayenne to my mn and doo-gro mix.


----------



## KAT25 (Mar 10, 2008)

monieluv said:


> is it too late to join?  i'll add cayenne to my mn and doo-gro mix.



no of course not


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Mar 10, 2008)

I finally got my pepper now! Let's get this growth on


----------



## Lucie (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm in. Ironically I've been doing this since Thursday/Friday


----------



## BonnieB (Mar 11, 2008)

Im in! I used to use Geuye's Fast Grow Oil and it made my scalp feel amazingly tingly, not to mention the growth i recieved from it with my daily scalp massages. Then i couldn't find it locally but now im a use this.






It contains Cold Pressed Olive Oil, Capsicum, Rosemary, Aloe Vera Resin, Sage, kelp, Nettle, Alfalfa, Horsetail, Peppermint. This is what i'll use. 

Should I add more cayenne pepper to this oil or should this be fine?


----------



## 4mia (Mar 11, 2008)

so is everyone using this as a prepoo or using this as an everday tonic. Im wondering because the smell of daily use may worry me


----------



## Creatividual (Mar 11, 2008)

Count me in. I'm just going to add it to my Amla gold hair oil that I already do scalp massages with.


----------



## Creatividual (Mar 11, 2008)

4mia said:


> so is everyone using this as a prepoo or using this as an everday tonic. Im wondering because the smell of daily use may worry me


 
I will be using it as a pre-poo. I normally do scalp massages w/ amla gold hair oil the night before I wash my hair. So now I'm just adding cayenne  to it and continuing with what I normally do. HTH!


----------



## Jynkx (Mar 11, 2008)

i would like to join this challenge.  i have used this method on my last two washes.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 11, 2008)

Angeshrty6 said:


> Im in! I used to use Geuye's Fast Grow Oil and it made my scalp feel amazingly tingly, not to mention the growth i recieved from it with my daily scalp massages. Then i couldn't find it locally but now im a use this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



capsicum is cayenne. I wouldnt add anymore. That sounds like a nice mixture. Where did you get it?


----------



## Zeal (Mar 11, 2008)

I can't see it.  What is that?  Have you had progress?



Angeshrty6 said:


> Im in! I used to use Geuye's Fast Grow Oil and it made my scalp feel amazingly tingly, not to mention the growth i recieved from it with my daily scalp massages. Then i couldn't find it locally but now im a use this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magus484 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm In!........


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 11, 2008)

I was also reading about adding cayenne to your shampoo.  



> You can actually mix cayenne with water,  			make a paste and  massage your scalp with it. You leave it in 20 to  			30 minutes and then  wash it out.


http://www.stophairlossnow.co.uk/Cayenne_Pepper.htm


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 11, 2008)

I contacted the makers of *Hair Rush *and it is discontinued. So get it where you can untill its out of stock.


----------



## deola (Mar 11, 2008)

Subscribing............


----------



## BonnieB (Mar 11, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> capsicum is cayenne. I wouldnt add anymore. That sounds like a nice mixture. Where did you get it?


 
I origionally got it from some ladies selling it in Manhattan but then they moved and i saw it on allurebeautysupply.com. But if you want i will pm you so you can order it for a cheaper price.


----------



## All_Me (Mar 12, 2008)

Angeshrty6 said:


> I origionally got it from some ladies selling it in Manhattan but then they moved and i saw it on allurebeautysupply.com. But if you want i will pm you so you can order it for a cheaper price.


Please PM ME!


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 13, 2008)

woooo mama my scalp is on fyyy-yaaaa!!!!


----------



## naturalgurl (Mar 13, 2008)

SHUT YO MOUTH! Cayenne promotes hair growth??? I have oodles of it in my pantry. Louisiana cooking ya know! I'll add this to some EVOO and aloe and see what happens! I'm loving this place!


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 13, 2008)

LA cookin' mm, mm!!  I feel better now I'm all rinsed...I'm looking 4ward to this spicy event tomorrow!


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2008)

Count me in, I'll add it to my oil mixture.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 13, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> woooo mama my scalp is on fyyy-yaaaa!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10865




Girl, what is that on your head!!?? I mean, i know what is it...but what is it? erplexed How much cayenne did you use?


----------



## 4mia (Mar 13, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> SHUT YO MOUTH! Cayenne promotes hair growth??? I have oodles of it in my pantry. Louisiana cooking ya know! I'll add this to some EVOO and aloe and see what happens! I'm loving this place!


 
lol im in the outskirts of new orleans now and i had 2 jars of cayenne pepper already


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 14, 2008)

3-4 tbs ultra hydrating con
2 tbs dc (mix'd)
1 tsp of pepper
1 tsp evoo

mixed together and i just left it on for 40min.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry about hi-jacking this thread but I am not gonna be joining this challenge however, I did put about 1/4 teaspoon of cayenne pepper in my 8oz bottle of MN and oil mix and noticed a marked difference in my hair growth than without it. In fact, I hadn't thought that I'd be APL until the beginning of April this year but I made APL from the first week in February. It was only the MN with the cayenne pepper that I was using regularly, ie, every other day for 2 months. I had a sew-in put in so I had taken a short break. Now I'm gonna be using this again. In my siggy, I even had a trim yesterday and I'm still at APL.

FYI - it settles at the bottom so you'd have to keep shaking it up when you're applying it to get it on your scalp. Some people strain it but I don't.


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 14, 2008)

The other day I tried a cayenne paste with water  Not good.  I couldn't wash out all the pepper.  I got some soaking in olive oil I'll wait another week for that to marinate.  I think I will do better with the oil.


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 14, 2008)

Okay I don't know how often we should stop in this thread and share...sooo I thought I'd take the liberty to show you all my spicy pepper paste. From my Con container I've aded 10 pumps of con and 1 tsp of pepper in y little cup which is going to be my official twa cup, mix paste together, ad apply to hair. And then with the same cup I've filled my little twa cup up with cayenne pepper and added water to make a tomatoe sauce consitancy mixed and applied to my hair wit the con mix and massaged it all in. hmmm, my scalp was burning but tonight it was that feel good feeling. 

By the way my twa cup is only like 2 inc tall and in diameter.


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 14, 2008)

drasgrl...I've noticed in my cowash I had cayenne stuck in my hair, being it was so thick so I  poo'd my hair with a comb and it all came out...have you tried that right after your mix? if so give it a shot in a small section in front....but use a small tooth comb.





drasgrl said:


> The other day I tried a cayenne paste with water  Not good. I couldn't wash out all the pepper. I got some soaking in olive oil I'll wait another week for that to marinate. I think I will do better with the oil.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 15, 2008)

i jus got my ingredients last night so i will be late with the challenge. but i will post a b4 and after pic as soon as my mix is ready.

recipe: Powder Cayenne Pepper and Sunflower Oil


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 15, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> Okay I don't know how often we should stop in this thread and share...sooo I thought I'd take the liberty to show you all my spicy pepper paste. From my Con container I've aded 10 pumps of con and 1 tsp of pepper in y little cup which is going to be my official twa cup, mix paste together, ad apply to hair. And then with the same cup I've filled my little twa cup up with cayenne pepper and added water to make a tomatoe sauce consitancy mixed and applied to my hair wit the con mix and massaged it all in. hmmm, my scalp was burning but tonight it was that feel good feeling.
> By the way my twa cup is only like 2 inc tall and in diameter.


 
YOUR HAIR LOOKS SO YUMMY. LOOKS LIKE FYAH!!!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 15, 2008)

*I DC WITH MY CAYENNE MIX YESTERDAY AND MY HAIR FELT SO DARN THICK AFTER RINSING. THE MIX CONSISTED OF*

*AVOCADO OIL*
*1/2 TSP CAYENNE PEP*
*2 DROPS TEA TEE OIL*
*TRESEMME MOISTURE RICH CONDIT*

*I ALSO HEATED THE MIXTURE, IT WAS RUNNY TOO. LADIES PLZ BE CAREFUL WITH THIS PEP, AVOID EYE CONTACT. I EXPERIENCED THAT TWICE THIS WK.*
*I WOULD DO IT AGAIN, CUZ I SURE DO LOVE THE TINGLES*.


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 15, 2008)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> YOUR HAIR LOOKS SO YUMMY. LOOKS LIKE FYAH!!!


 

Y thank you Sunshine Baby.  My scalp was singing fire last night.... but I loved it. I'm going to do it again 2night! I have somme evoo and cayenne sitting in a small container marked for the 29th. I'm going to oil my temples and nape with it when its ready. 

*CaramelHonee* I was waiting on my order "Hair Rush", I really wanted to try it and to my surprise, my order was cancelled b/s it was out of stock....womp, womp, womp. Thank God for good ol' cayenne pepper! But I copied the ingredients of Hair Rush for a future reference.


----------



## 4mia (Mar 15, 2008)

i just relaxed so i dont think ill do my first tx until next week


----------



## song_of_serenity (Mar 15, 2008)

Any Ayuverdic ladies doing this?
~*Janelle~*


----------



## KAT25 (Mar 15, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> Any Ayuverdic ladies doing this?
> ~*Janelle~*


 

I use the shampoo bars and I could tell that they were helping with my growth and I have been using the cayenne and boy oh boy was my scalp feeling different!! Great!! I can see super growth with this pepper.


----------



## KAT25 (Mar 15, 2008)

4mia said:


> i just relaxed so i dont think ill do my first tx until next week


 

Yah, I think that would be a good idea and also I was thinking that I might need to stop it for like 7 days prior to a relaxer cause my mix has MN in it and I don't want no adverse reactions.


----------



## KAT25 (Mar 15, 2008)

drasgrl said:


> The other day I tried a cayenne paste with water  Not good. I couldn't wash out all the pepper. I got some soaking in olive oil I'll wait another week for that to marinate. I think I will do better with the oil.


 

Yah I think you will have better results with oil and I use MN and Coconut oil and I even add Aloe to help calm the burning.


----------



## KAT25 (Mar 15, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> woooo mama my scalp is on fyyy-yaaaa!!!!
> 
> View attachment 10865


 

You can add some Aloe vera Gel to your head and it will calm it down a little bit and you can keep it on longer.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 15, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> Y thank you Sunshine Baby.  My scalp was singing fire last night.... but I loved it. I'm going to do it again 2night! I have somme evoo and cayenne sitting in a small container marked for the 29th. I'm going to oil my temples and nape with it when its ready.
> 
> *CaramelHonee* I was waiting on my order "Hair Rush", I really wanted to try it and to my surprise, my order was cancelled b/s it was out of stock....womp, womp, womp. Thank God for good ol' cayenne pepper! But I copied the ingredients of Hair Rush for a future reference.



"Hair Rush" has been discontinued.


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 15, 2008)

KAT25 said:


> You can add some Aloe vera Gel to your head and it will calm it down a little bit and you can keep it on longer.


 


O really, cool. I'ma have to order some more I just ran out of my AVG. 


fnggrant, I know. I looked up and down the net and everyone's site said, discontinued. That's why I copied and pasted their ingredients. It listed some pretty tempting ingredients.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Mar 15, 2008)

Ohhhhh my head was :burning::burning: Wasn't too bad when I first put it on, but soon as I put a shower cap on my head OHHHHHH :burning: But yet after about 3 hours it started simmering down some, but it was actually feeling darn good!!


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 15, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> drasgrl...I've noticed in my cowash I had cayenne stuck in my hair, being it was so thick so I  poo'd my hair with a comb and it all came out...have you tried that right after your mix? if so give it a shot in a small section in front....but use a small tooth comb.[/quote
> 
> If I used a small tooth comb with my hair with shampoo I will be bald.  My crown is so thick with new growth now it would scream and cuss me out. I might try it once more and add it to some conditioner otherwise I will just stick with the oil.  But that's for the suggestion.


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 15, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> Any Ayuverdic ladies doing this?
> ~*Janelle~*


Yup.  I'm doing it right along with the Ayurveda.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 15, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> O really, cool. I'ma have to order some more I just ran out of my AVG.
> 
> 
> fnggrant, I know. I looked up and down the net and everyone's site said, discontinued. That's why I copied and pasted their ingredients. It listed some pretty tempting ingredients.



My bad.



AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> Ohhhhh my head was :burning::burning: Wasn't too bad when I first put it on, but soon as I put a shower cap on my head OHHHHHH :burning: But yet after about 3 hours it started simmering down some, but it was actually feeling darn good!!



I just co-washed and my mix is on right now. It feels soooo good, and extra refreshing.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 16, 2008)

jus did my cayenne pepper paste (a little sunflower oil, water, cayenne pepper) and put it on my edges and nape. it tingled to the MAX... lol but i took it like a G and held it for 30 mins. :burning: I really didnt notice a difference in my hair... maybe after a third time i will see what the hype is about....

i am also doin the cayenne oil (the oil wit the pepper left for 14 days b4 use)... i will be usin that as a seal while my hair is wet. dont want to smell like pepper when im out
Pic of paste:
http://images32.fotki.com/v1088/free/5c221/1/1199542/5275416/bitmap25558-vi.jpg?1205695439


----------



## Reinventing21 (Mar 16, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> Ohhhhh my head was :burning::burning: Wasn't too bad when I first put it on, but soon as I put a shower cap on my head OHHHHHH :burning: But yet after about 3 hours it started simmering down some, *but it was actually feeling darn good!!*


----------



## Reinventing21 (Mar 16, 2008)

Aussie said:


> jus did my cayenne pepper paste (a little sunflower oil, water, cayenne pepper) and put it on my edges and nape. it tingled to the MAX... lol but i took it like a G and held it for 30 mins. :burning: I really didnt notice a difference in my hair... maybe after a third time i will see what the hype is about....
> 
> i am also doin the cayenne oil (the oil wit the pepper left for 14 days b4 use)... i will be usin that as a seal while my hair is wet. dont want to smell like pepper when im out


 

I didn't think it was for the hair per say, but for to invigorate and stimulate the bloodflow of the scalp to maximize growth.


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 16, 2008)

ah naw fnggrant  i was just say out of my self pity  that  realized it . But it's cool cuz I'm right along with everybody else whose using good ol' cayenne peppa  lol  . I c ur enjoying yo pe-ppa as well!

:gotroasted:  got roasted?

AsTheCurlzTurns that's exactly the feeling...but it's addictive....kind of 
I don't want to have to joint the (cpa) cayenne pepper annonous program...lol

drasgrl ur welcome...I combed mine out section by section, but do you have a strainer? I know I'm getting too creative but I was thinking maybe using one would help reap the benefit of the cayenne but strain out the pepper particles. If that doesn't work than maybe grating in all your pepper in the blender to get a fine powder unless you or anyone else know where to get a fine cayenne powder. I hope I idnt fly to far off the handle but rather helpful to you and everone else.


----------



## ladylibra (Mar 16, 2008)

dear Lordy, the grocery stores in my neighborhood SUCK BIG TOE!  i haven't been able to find any cayenne pepper.  i knew i could get it at the local health food store but um... they are pricey... and i wasn't trying to spend money like that on some daggone pepper!

finally found some at the store up by my mom's house.  geez, not that my city is that big but why do i ALWAYS have to go all over town to find what i need for my hair?


----------



## All_Me (Mar 16, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> Ohhhhh my head was :burning::burning: Wasn't too bad when I first put it on, but soon as I put a shower cap on my head OHHHHHH :burning: But yet after about 3 hours it started simmering down some, but it was actually feeling darn good!!


 
Girl, I thought it was just me! My hair was fine with the cayenne mix until I put the processing cap on! It was burning up! I was like OMG! But like the rest of yall... Im a G!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for answering, *drasgrl!* Ok, I'm in!! Will add Cayenne to my MN/sulfur/oil mix!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 17, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> dear Lordy, the grocery stores in my neighborhood SUCK BIG TOE!  i haven't been able to find any cayenne pepper. i knew i could get it at the local health food store but um... they are pricey... and i wasn't trying to spend money like that on some daggone pepper!
> 
> finally found some at the store up by my mom's house. geez, not that my city is that big but why do i ALWAYS have to go all over town to find what i need for my hair?


 

hey ladylibra, your cty doesn't have any hispannic stores?...it's usually 
guaranteed to find cayenne in them.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 17, 2008)

Either you all bought all the cayenne pepper or they do not sale it in Michigan!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 17, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> Either you all bought all the cayenne pepper or they do not sale it in Michigan!





ladylibra said:


> dear Lordy, the grocery stores in my neighborhood SUCK BIG TOE!  i haven't been able to find any cayenne pepper.  i knew i could get it at the local health food store but um... they are pricey... and i wasn't trying to spend money like that on some daggone pepper!
> 
> finally found some at the store up by my mom's house.  geez, not that my city is that big but why do i ALWAYS have to go all over town to find what i need for my hair?



Asthecurlzturns said she found her in the salad section!! I thought that was weird. I guess you could check there. 

I also found this info: "The *Cayenne* is a hot *red chili pepper *used to flavor dishes, and for medicinal purposes. Named for the city of Cayenne in French Guiana, it is a cultivar of Capsicum annuum related to bell peppers, jalapeños, and others. The fruits are generally dried and ground, or pulped and baked into cakes, which are then *ground and sifted to make the powder, Cayenne pepper.*"

So, im thinking if you can find red chili flakes you could use that. Either ground them up finer to make the cayenne oil.


----------



## ladylibra (Mar 17, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> hey ladylibra, your cty doesn't have any hispannic stores?...it's usually
> guaranteed to find cayenne in them.



LOL that's where i ended up going!  they don't have any in my neighborhood, but in my mom's neighborhood there are several.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 17, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> Asthecurlzturns said she found her in the salad section!! I thought that was weird. I guess you could check there.
> 
> I also found this info: "The *Cayenne* is a hot *red chili pepper *used to flavor dishes, and for medicinal purposes. Named for the city of Cayenne in French Guiana, it is a cultivar of Capsicum annuum related to bell peppers, jalapeños, and others. The fruits are generally dried and ground, or pulped and baked into cakes, which are then *ground and sifted to make the powder, Cayenne pepper.*"
> 
> So, im thinking if you can find red chili flakes you could use that. Either ground them up finer to make the cayenne oil.


 
I think I asked were they one in the same and someone said no.  I will try the salad section (too funny) or red chili pepper.  Thanks!



ladylibra said:


> LOL that's where i ended up going!  they don't have any in my neighborhood, but in my mom's neighborhood there are several.


 
Man, the Latino part of town is all the way in south west Detroit!  Now I have to drive down there!


----------



## 4mia (Mar 17, 2008)

i found this on the other thread  http://www.stophairlossnow.co.uk/Cayenne_Pepper.htm

you all have to read this thread, one lady had to relax every 3 weeks!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=44710&page=21

i have my pepper soaking for a few days now, i infused it with oil. i drained my mtg oil from the sulpher and added the cayenne oil to it
(im almost scared to use it)

i also am going to make a mix that was recommended on the other thread
mn, hydrocotozone cream and cayenne oil.

also you can use capsaicin instead of cayenne pepper




*Hair Loss Natural Treatments*

*Cayenne Pepper for Hair Loss*

When applied external on the human skin, rubefacient herbs like cayenne pepper causes irritation and redness of the skin-consequently, there is the attraction of the blood towards the area of the skin where the rubefacient herb was applied. It is the increased peripheral blood circulation that helps in relieving pain, reducing congestion and inflammation of the external tissues.
Most analgesic creams, liniments and lotions available commercially today, contains capsaicin as their main active component. Applying any product that contains capsaicin extracted from cayenne pepper -will first of all stimulate or cause the skin to glow fiery red (due to the irritation of mucous membrane) and subsequently, decreases the intensity of visceral pain in the area of where the product was applied. Home-made cayenne oil could be prepared by infusing 25g of dried ground cayenne pepper in 500ml of vegetable oil such as sunflower, olive oil, etc for about 10 to 14 days. The oil is warmed daily under a very low heat. Other rubefacient herbs such as cloves, mustard, ginger, black pepper could be added if desired.
Home-made cayenne liniment is however, superior to the cayenne oil because it absorbs easily through the skin when it is applied externally.
A liniment is usually prepared by steeping rubefacient herbs like cayenne into 70 per cent alcohol for about 10 - 14 days.
After filtering, the liniment is then bottled and labelled and is ready for external use. The cayenne oil prepared as indicated above could be added to the liniment to double or to enhance its efficacy. Alternatively, other essential oils like the Eucalyptus oil, oil of cloves, etc could be added to the liniment to improve its healing quality.
Cayenne pepper could be applied directly on the skin in the form of herbal poultice. Ground dried cayenne pepper is made into a paste by adding hot water. Alternatively, the ground or powdered pepper could be mixed with equal quantity of powdered charcoal and then mixed into a paste with hot water.
The cayenne or its mixture with charcoal is spread directly on the affected part. The cayenne could also spread between gauze and placed on the affected part. It is then covered with light cloth or gauze and bandaged loosely.
You can actually mix cayenne with water, make a paste and  massage your scalp with it. You leave it in 20 to 30 minutes and then  wash it out.  Excellent results have been seen  with alopecia,  male pattern baldnessand excellent results also in women that have lost their hair.
In the early days of medical practice, the practitioners stimulates hair growth in cases of alopecia (hair loss) by massaging the scalp with a mixture of cayenne pepper, and salt into fresh onion juice - cayenne triggers off increased blood circulation to the scalp - which increases its nourishment and hair growth.
Today, most natural hair tonic contains, cayenne or the capsaicin extracted from it as an essential ingredients.
​


----------



## Dubois007 (Mar 17, 2008)

I find this thread which has some recipes that might be helpful:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=123348&highlight=cayenne+pepper


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 17, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> LOL that's where i ended up going!  they don't have any in my neighborhood, but in my mom's neighborhood there are several.


 
 ladylibra 


4mia great post...very interesting. i'm loving the versatile ways to mix and match cayenne, the benefits it gives, and the outcome. well, although my goal isn't butt length i would loveeeee to reach my goal apl in 18 mths-2 yrs.  we'll see. wish me luck!! and good luck to all my sistahs on here who are striving and working hard as well.


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 17, 2008)

I have one week to go for my oil to finish marinating.  I'm tempted to use it now.  I want some growth!


----------



## blsn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just wondering, is anyone else's' scalp itching like crazy?  I've noticed since I added the cayenne pepper this scalp of mine just feels itchy and prickly.  I'm just wondering is it's just me?? erplexed


----------



## All_Me (Mar 19, 2008)

Has anyone mixed the cayenne pepper with the 50% grain alc. ie 100 proof vodka or is everybody just using the cayenne oil?


----------



## All_Me (Mar 19, 2008)

blsn27 said:


> I'm just wondering, is anyone else's' scalp itching like crazy? I've noticed since I added the cayenne pepper this scalp of mine just feels itchy and prickly. I'm just wondering is it's just me?? erplexed


 
Im head just tingles. However, my sister says my hair stinks!  I have been using the cayenne with my mn and I admit my current mn mix does stink but luckily I cw everyday.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 19, 2008)

blsn27 said:


> I'm just wondering, is anyone else's' scalp itching like crazy?  I've noticed since I added the cayenne pepper this scalp of mine just feels itchy and prickly.  I'm just wondering is it's just me?? erplexed



YES!!!!!! I thought it was me too. When I apply it, it itches.....then it finally goes away and tingles. That mix has cayenne powder in it. My shipment of cayenne liquid just arrived and im about to co-wash. I'll let you know if it itches with the new mix.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribing....I think I'll add it to some of my exisiting oils...It speeds up your metabolism too for those ladies looking to loose weight.


----------



## ladylibra (Mar 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Subscribing....I think I'll add it to some of my exisiting oils...It speeds up your metabolism too for those ladies looking to loose weight.



isn't that one of the things Beyonce used to drop all that weight for _Dreamgirls_?  i mean i'm not trying to crash diet but i remember hearing about that... 

i love hot food so i'll give it a shot.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Subscribing....I think I'll add it to some of my exisiting oils...It speeds up your metabolism too for those ladies looking to loose weight.



I can imagine it doing that. The cayenne liquid i just got says to use is as a dietary supplement, take 1-2 droppersful in water or juice daily or as needed. OOOO WEEEEE.


----------



## 4mia (Mar 19, 2008)

i remember seeing the cayenne pepper pills in the health food store. another thing you can do if you cant drink the cayenne liquid is take any capsule for a bottle of pills you have, empty them and pour hte cayenne liquid in them, then take it like that
i think thats how im going to take my acv
or you can buy the already empty capsules. 
also a good way to make cayenne oil is to take a tea bag ( i have expired lipton ice tea bags) dump the tea out of it(its only a staple holding the bag closed) then put the powder in it, staple it back or use a rubberband and steap it like you would do tea. No red flecks no straining no mess.


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 19, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> isn't that one of the things Beyonce used to drop all that weight for _Dreamgirls_? i mean i'm not trying to crash diet but i remember hearing about that...
> 
> i love hot food so i'll give it a shot.


 
When she was on Tyra she said she had her mouth wired shut...for Dreamgirls


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 19, 2008)

So far with the itchies....my new mix with the cayenne liquid is cream based and my scalp isn't itching (I just co-washed). The other was liquid/oil based (with cayenne powder) that i put in an applicator bottle. My scalp has a little tingle so I added more cayenne liquid. We'll see what happens Friday I like my new mix way better.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 21, 2008)

Has anyone noticed increased shedding on wash/co-wash days? 
Does that mean my hair is growing?  I hope so


----------



## Bumbobee (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Is it too late to join the challenge? I'm new to the whole hair thing but really dig the cayenne pepper thing, plus I heard that it really stimulates hair growth. I'd really like to get in on this one.

I'll post some pics as soon as I figure out how.

Hair Type: 4b
Length: NL
Aiming for: SL, then BSL


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 22, 2008)

Is anyone using the cream?


----------



## tricie (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey, ladies!  

For those of you who are soaking the cayenne for two weeks in EVOO and then using the oil, how are you applying it?  Are you going to apply it a few times a week at night or are you only putting it in pre-poos and DCs to rinse out immediately?

TIA!!


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 22, 2008)

tricie said:


> Hey, ladies!
> 
> For those of you who are soaking the cayenne for two weeks in EVOO and then using the oil, how are you applying it?  Are you going to apply it a few times a week at night or are you only putting it in pre-poos and DCs to rinse out immediately?
> 
> TIA!!



I got two days to go for my concoction to be ready.  I think I will use it to massage every night or at least a couple nights a week.


----------



## tricie (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks so much, Drasgrl!  That is what I was thinking of doing; hopefully it won't be too hot!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Mar 22, 2008)

I also got the itchies...can't say about any unusual shedding yet. My scalp however, was DESERT DRY (my hair remained moist)! Am I the only one? I may have to co-wash every day on this! 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 22, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> I also got the itchies...can't say about any unusual shedding yet. My scalp however, *was DESERT DRY (my hair remained moist)! *Am I the only one? I may have to co-wash every day on this!
> ~*Janelle~*



are you saying that your hair is more moisturezed now or less? What is your mixture (curious).

Since I made a new recipe, i no longer have the itchies....this new mix is creamed based.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 23, 2008)

*As i type this post my hair, ears and neck back are screaming justice, FYAH. Oh Lawd this mix is so hot all areas feel tender, 17MINS 2go till i wash this hell out. So what's in my mix?*

*1TBSP CAYENNE PEPP*
*1TBSP MOLASSES*
*1TBSP HONEY*
*1TBSP ALMA OIL*
*1/2tsp COCONUT OIL*
*1 TSP  EVOO*
*1TSP  TEA TREE OIL*

*I heated the mix and applied to my scalp and haircovered it with ashower cap and now i'm screaming MERCY PLEASE*

*Would i do it again, for what it' worth YES YES YES!!!*


----------



## Bumbobee (Mar 25, 2008)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> *As i type this post my hair, ears and neck back are screaming justice, FYAH. Oh Lawd this mix is so hot all areas feel tender, 17MINS 2go till i wash this hell out. So what's in my mix?*
> 
> *1TBSP CAYENNE PEPP*
> *1TBSP MOLASSES*
> ...


 
Go 'head Sunshine Baby! Big kudos to you girl. :notworthy So how did it turn out? Was it totally worth it?


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 25, 2008)

I have to drop out. I put to much cayenne liq in my mix and its causing excess breakage and shedding. I lost some progress  Good luck to you all.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Mar 25, 2008)

> are you saying that your hair is more moisturezed now or less? What is your mixture (curious).
> 
> Since I made a new recipe, i no longer have the itchies....this new mix is creamed based.


My hair is the same moisture as always...however, my scalp was desert dry. 
I haven't used it in 3 days and my scalp is back to normal. What is your cream based mixture? I may have missed it if you posted, but please share!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 25, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> My hair is the same moisture as always...however, my scalp was desert dry.
> I haven't used it in 3 days and my scalp is back to normal. What is your cream based mixture? I may have missed it if you posted, but please share!
> ~*Janelle~*




I just had to drop out of the challenge because of excess shedding and breakage. I think I added too much cayenne liquid. Here was my recent mix: 

Cayenne Liquid
2 tbsp Do Gro Oil
2 tbsp Vatika Oil
1 tbsp Hot 6 Oil
1 tsp Sulfur Powder 
4 tbsp Hollywood Beauty Olive Creme
25 drops Peppermint Oil
2 tbsp shea butter (to thicken it up) <<--this may be taboo to put on your scalp.


----------



## All_Me (Mar 26, 2008)

Fnggrant I am soooo sorry about the breakage. Girl believe me when I tell you I understand! I jumped on too many bandwagons and found myself with breakage. I decided to only used the cayenne before wash days.


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 26, 2008)

itchies....same here. with-in the last week my dermatitis was on itch overtime, i had to clarify 3 times and leave the poo on for 10-15 min with no conditioner so me and cayenne haven't been close friends lately. i still have the cayenne 'n evoo mix. i'm just going to use it for my temples only since this is where i desperatly need it. girlies i'm sorry to ya'll had to drop out. i think these challenges are here to help us fin out what it and was isn't right for our hair. ya know the say, don't knock it unless you try it. i'm happy that we started together and are able to share what each is going through with this challenge.


----------



## ladylibra (Mar 26, 2008)

okay so... used my pepper/oil mix last night.  didn't notice any itching or tingling.  it was very oily and messy though, LOL.  somehow i managed to keep in on my head for an hour before co-washing.  even with the water hitting my head i felt nothing.  so... maybe i didn't put enough pepper in?  i dunno... 

*forgot to mention, i used 1/2 tbsp cayenne pepper in an old WGO bottle of olive oil (wanted the tip nozzle for easy application).


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2008)

All_Me said:


> Im head just tingles. However, my sister says my hair stinks!  I have been using the cayenne with my mn and I admit my current mn mix does stink but luckily I cw everyday.


 

Are you noticing more growth by adding cayenne to your MN? I thought about adding it to mine. So far, my MN mix is doing good but I'm *seriously trying to grow my nape.*


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 26, 2008)

All_Me said:


> Fnggrant I am soooo sorry about the breakage. Girl believe me when I tell you I understand! I jumped on too many bandwagons and found myself with breakage. I decided to only used the cayenne before wash days.





DivaD04 said:


> itchies....same here. with-in the last week my dermatitis was on itch overtime, i had to clarify 3 times and leave the poo on for 10-15 min with no conditioner so me and cayenne haven't been close friends lately. i still have the cayenne 'n evoo mix. i'm just going to use it for my temples only since this is where i desperatly need it. girlies i'm sorry to ya'll had to drop out. i think these challenges are here to help us fin out what it and was isn't right for our hair. ya know the say, don't knock it unless you try it. i'm happy that we started together and are able to share what each is going through with this challenge.



Thanks guys. The cayenne liquid I have contains *alcohol* and I think that may be the problem. I have cayenne powder in my MN mix and didn't experience anything like this.

Im still here for those still in the challenge. I want to see those results in 60 days!!!!


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 26, 2008)

I am so late but I finally found cayenne pepper!  One question to my relaxed ladies.  Would you relax after using the mix or before?   I want to relax at the end of the month and don't want to have to run out and stick my head in the snow!​


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 26, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> okay so... used my pepper/oil mix last night.  *didn't notice any itching or tingling*.  it was very oily and messy though, LOL.  somehow i managed to keep in on my head for an hour before co-washing.  even with the water hitting my head i felt nothing.  so... *maybe i didn't put enough pepper in?  i dunno...*
> 
> *forgot to mention, i used 1/2 tbsp cayenne pepper in an old WGO bottle of olive oil (wanted the tip nozzle for easy application).



Me too.  I put a lot more than half a tbsp.  I didn't really measure I just dumped a bunch in.  I tasted it but it's not very hot.  I'm on my second day and my scalp doesn't feel the fire I hope it still works.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 27, 2008)

Bumbobee said:


> Go 'head Sunshine Baby! Big kudos to you girl. :notworthy So how did it turn out? Was it totally worth it?


 
*Girl all i can say is that it sure did my hair thicker, dryer and rough. It was worth it though, i lost abit of progress with minimum breakage so i'l try 2 correct that with some cowashing 2morrow and lots of moisture. i will have to think of another mix to try for next mth. *


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 27, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I am so late but I finally found cayenne pepper! One question to my relaxed ladies. Would you relax after using the mix or before? I want to relax at the end of the month and don't want to have to run out and stick my head in the snow!​


 
*Darling i wouldn't risk that, but if you'd like i would say relax then use the mix. All in all i would ait at least a wk and half before i use the mix. Usually after a relaxer ur scalp becomes sensitive and your pores are open(correct me if i'm wrong) and cayenne pepper does open up th epores wih all that tingling, stinging, burning and fyah sensaion in yor head,you wouldn't want to double open the pores would you?*

*I hope this makes sense*


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 27, 2008)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> *Darling i wouldn't risk that, but if you'd like i would say relax then use the mix. All in all i would ait at least a wk and half before i use the mix. Usually after a relaxer ur scalp becomes sensitive and your pores are open(correct me if i'm wrong) and cayenne pepper does open up th epores wih all that tingling, stinging, burning and fyah sensaion in yor head,you wouldn't want to double open the pores would you?*
> 
> *I hope this makes sense*



Makes perfect sense.  This is what I was thinking.  So I will prepare my mix and use it next month.  Thanks!


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 27, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> Thanks guys. The cayenne liquid I have contains *alcohol* and I think that may be the problem. I have cayenne powder in my MN mix and didn't experience anything like this.
> 
> Im still here for those still in the challenge. I want to see those results in 60 days!!!!


 

ur wc...and thx 4 stick'n around! yes ma'am!


----------



## les artistes (Mar 27, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww man is it too late to join the challenge?  I just joined the forum yesterday and earlier today i found a thread about cayenne stimulating growth.  I've been natural for a year and 9 months and i want my 12 inches in JUNE!  So I'm ready to start this  man! lol
i might have to steal a recipe from somebody though lol.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 27, 2008)

les artistes said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww man is it too late to join the challenge?  I just joined the forum yesterday and earlier today i found a thread about cayenne stimulating growth.  I've been natural for a year and 9 months and i want my 12 inches in JUNE!  So I'm ready to start this  man! lol
> i might have to steal a recipe from somebody though lol.




it's never to late to join. Welcome.


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome les artistes! Feel free to use any recipes...this site is here to help all who wants and needs it. hhg!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 29, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> Makes perfect sense. This is what I was thinking. So I will prepare my mix and use it next month. Thanks!


 
*No Problem Hun, hope u have fabulous results!!*


----------



## monieluv (Mar 29, 2008)

i did my mix last night for a pre-poo and wased and dc this morning.  talk about warm tingling throughout the night.  felt so good, it put me right to sleep.  will be doing this every week. can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Bumbobee (Mar 29, 2008)

monieluv said:


> i did my mix last night for a pre-poo and wased and dc this morning. talk about warm tingling throughout the night. felt so good, it put me right to sleep. will be doing this every week. can't wait to see the results.


 
Hey MonieLuv, I did the same thing last night and sure felt good. My hair was super silky this morning. What was in your mix? Mine was cayenne, EVOO and some pink oil. I want to add some MN to it when I get some.


----------



## Bumbobee (Mar 29, 2008)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> *Girl all i can say is that it sure did my hair thicker, dryer and rough. It was worth it though, i lost abit of progress with minimum breakage so i'l try 2 correct that with some cowashing 2morrow and lots of moisture. i will have to think of another mix to try for next mth. *


 
Girl, I'm sorry that happened . What was your mix again? I thinking you posted it earlier but I forgot . I tried mine for the 1st time last night and it was all warm and tingly. My hair was super silky when I woke up this morning . The mix was straight cayenne, EVOO and pink oil. I'm just about rinse out my DC and so far so good. Maybe you should try it.


----------



## monieluv (Apr 4, 2008)

Bumbobee said:


> Hey MonieLuv, I did the same thing last night and sure felt good. My hair was super silky this morning. What was in your mix? Mine was cayenne, EVOO and some pink oil. I want to add some MN to it when I get some.


 


i used 1 tsp of pepper w/ 1/4 cup of evoo.  wrapped w/ saran wrap and bandanna and went to sleep.  scalp never felt so good.  but i have capzasin and doo gro for my mn mix.


----------



## Bumbobee (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, so it's been a week and the way my hair feels is great, but it's been shedding a little more than last week, but then that could just be bcos my hair's been damaged for so long.



monieluv said:


> i used 1 tsp of pepper w/ 1/4 cup of evoo. wrapped w/ saran wrap and bandanna and went to sleep. scalp never felt so good. but i have capzasin and doo gro for my mn mix.


 
Did you wash it out in the morning? What's capzasin? Sorry for the questions, just trying to learn a lil sumthin sumthin


----------



## ladylibra (Apr 5, 2008)

okay... still nothing.  i think next time i will try it mixed in vodka, although i hate to waste alcohol like that...


----------



## nitavcc (Apr 5, 2008)

What do you guys think of a little cayenne pepper with MTG?  Do you think its too much?

I usually use the MTG as a pre-poo..

Feedback please!


----------



## Lexib (Apr 5, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> okay... still nothing. i think next time i will try it mixed in vodka, although i hate to waste alcohol like that...


 

hmm, 

cayenne pepper, olive oil and vodka...I'll keep checking this thread to see what kinds of results everyone gets but in the mean time I think ya'll have just given me a new recipe for sauce to mix w/ my pasta tomorow!


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Apr 6, 2008)

*I'm gonna have to bid farewell to this challenge.  It just seems that I'd get the itchies REALLY bad to the point where I'd be wanting to scratch my scalp raw. But to minimize even remotely going that far, I'd just clarify my hair to try and get what I can out.  I did it 3 different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ways, and it just didn't sit well with me.  Never had the itchies so bad ever until then.  If there's another way of doing this(no vodka), I'm game, but for now, I'll just lurk around in this thread and see how ya'll are doing.*


----------



## monieluv (Apr 11, 2008)

Did you wash it out in the morning? What's capzasin? Sorry for the questions, just trying to learn a lil sumthin sumthin[/quote]



yeah, i poo'd, oil rinsed, and dc the next morning.  hair turned out soft.  capzasin is an arthritis cream.  has capisum which is the same as cayenne.  so you can get the same effect.


----------



## monieluv (Apr 11, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *I'm gonna have to bid farewell to this challenge. It just seems that I'd get the itchies REALLY bad to the point where I'd be wanting to scratch my scalp raw. But to minimize even remotely going that far, I'd just clarify my hair to try and get what I can out. I did it 3 different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


don't give up.  maybe you should try a more simple receipe.  i just use a lil pepper w/ a lil oil as a paste, wrap then chill or sleep.  everyone isn't meant to do the overnight route b/c of sensitive scalp which sounds like your area.  go for a 30 mins to an hour then work your way up.  when i first did this (last year) i could only take about an hour b/c wasn't use to the itches and burn.  just a suggestion.


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I'm going to use my cayenne as a 5-15min prepoo b4 I call it quits 2! My scalp overwhelmingly itches too when I use cayenne...and ontop of that...no major growth.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Apr 12, 2008)

monieluv said:


> don't give up.  maybe you should try a more simple receipe.  i just use a lil pepper w/ a lil oil as a paste, wrap then chill or sleep.  everyone isn't meant to do the overnight route b/c of sensitive scalp which sounds like your area.  go for a 30 mins to an hour then work your way up.  when i first did this (last year) i could only take about an hour b/c wasn't use to the itches and burn.  just a suggestion.


* I had no problem whatsoever with this when I first started.  But when the itchies started, I was like WTH?!?!? LOL I knew I hadn't done anything differently except to add the cayenne pepper mix to my rotations.  But I loved how it felt on my head though, the :burning: was very hot at first like 3 hours or so but still felt so darn good LOL  But yet, I've tried it 3 different ways, my first batch was nothing but 1 cup olive oil and cayenne pepper (1/2tsp).  That really gave me the itchies really bad after 4 days, so I modified it, and added 1/2 cup of aloe vera gel to it, to maybe somewhat calm the itchies down.  Nope didn't work.  So I made up a fresh batch using only 1/4 tsp of cayenne pepper, 1cup olive oil and 1 cup aloe vera gel with some shea butter, just testing it out. That one didn't even produce a burning sensation in my head at all, all it did was made it itch even worse.  Had me thinking that the pollen out in my area was probably causing me to start the itching already.  But I hadn't even been outside all day that day when it finally hit me that it was my darn Cayenne mix doing me like this.  So I decided to quit it while I was ahead before it got too bad and did a clarify to get rid of the gunk in my head and have a fresh head. * 



DivaD04 said:


> I think I'm going to use my cayenne as a 5-15min prepoo b4 I call it quits 2! My scalp overwhelmingly itches too when I use cayenne...and ontop of that...*no major growth.*


*I have to totally agree with the bolded, no major growth for me neither  I'm now wondering if the Capzasin would work better since it's like cream formulated.  Anyone tried using the Capzasin on their scalp alone or with some other products and can enlighten us if this even remotely works for them or not? TIA!*


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 19, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns how's your calp feeling? I've totally kicked the cayenne ya'll. I'm scared to use it!


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Apr 20, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> AsTheCurlzTurns how's your calp feeling? I've totally kicked the cayenne ya'll. I'm scared to use it!



*Oh my scalp is back to normal now, since I left that alone.  I no longer got them darn itchies at all.  But I just don't think my scalp can handle that.  Yet I'm crazy for even asking about the Capzasin, but I don't think I will try it though as a guinea pig LOL

Thanks for asking though, and how's yours since you're now scared to use it.
*


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 20, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> *Oh my scalp is back to normal now, since I left that alone. I no longer got them darn itchies at all. But I just don't think my scalp can handle that. Yet I'm crazy for even asking about the Capzasin, but I don't think I will try it though as a guinea pig LOL*
> 
> *Thanks for asking though, and how's yours since you're now scared to use it.*


 

it's normal. b/c of my dermatitis as long as I poo everyday my scalp doesn't itch. when i was using the cayenne it itched day in an day out. after i stopped using it...the itching subsided.


----------



## LongHairDreams (May 15, 2008)

I know im not the creater of this challenge, but anyone still in it? How is it going? I want updates since I had to drop out.


----------



## cieramichele (May 15, 2008)

Could this be causing major scalp damage due to the frequent and prolonged irritation?


----------



## DivaD04 (May 15, 2008)

Yup C, that's y i'm not doing the challenge nemore, my scalp was always itching so I quit this challenge


----------



## PassionFruit (May 27, 2008)

Did ANYONE finish this challenge??


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess this didnt work out so good from the little of the end of the thread I read


----------



## vnaps (Sep 27, 2008)

so is anyone still on this challenge?


----------



## vnaps (Sep 28, 2008)

bump for response


----------



## LongHairDreams (Sep 28, 2008)

Had to drop out. I was using the cayenne liquid and I got breakage. Oh well, it was worth a try.erplexed


----------



## monieluv (Sep 28, 2008)

to be honest, i forgot about this challenge.  i slowly stopped using the pepper.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Sep 28, 2008)

I use it, but I add the cayenne pepper oil to my megatek mixture. When I used just the oil, my hair didn't like it and would break a little. With my megatek mixture, it absorbs into my scalp faster and doesn't leave my hair greasy and breaking. It's a keeper.


----------



## drjo91 (Sep 30, 2008)

I am not really into this challenge as i saw this the other day. So, I went and bought some pepper and did a mixture of the following.
4ounces of EVOO
2 table spoon of cayenne pepper
1 table spoon of coconut oil
A few drops of tea treeoil

I let it sit overnight and then i put it on the microwave for a few seconds inside a WGO bottle. I then let it cool and apply it to my scalp and i started to feel a tingle. After, i finished i put a plastic bag and now my head is tingling lol. Let see if this works for me.


----------



## vnaps (Oct 5, 2008)

drjo91 said:


> I am not really into this challenge as i saw this the other day. So, I went and bought some pepper and did a mixture of the following.
> 4ounces of EVOO
> 2 table spoon of cayenne pepper
> 1 table spoon of coconut oil
> ...


 
best wishes...hope it works for you. but i think the secret to these things is to keep at it and see the progress. i'll continue doing mine.it is a great stimulator so why not


----------



## drjo91 (Nov 27, 2008)

vnaps said:


> best wishes...hope it works for you. but i think the secret to these things is to keep at it and see the progress. i'll continue doing mine.it is a great stimulator so why not


 
Thanks, consistency is the KEY to succeed. Also, this growth aid is cheap compare to others and i love the tingles on my scalp. Good luck with everything.


----------



## vnaps (Nov 28, 2008)

drjo91 said:


> Thanks, consistency is the KEY to succeed. Also, this growth aid is cheap compare to others and i love the tingles on my scalp. Good luck with everything.


 
unfortunately i havent been consistent. i was doing it once a week before wash but havent in a while.erplexed


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Updates????????????


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 1, 2009)

Can this be used in a henna treatment?


----------



## ingenious_mind (Jul 2, 2009)

You can count me in!!!


----------



## dlove (Aug 15, 2009)

Updates anyone?


----------



## dlove (Aug 16, 2009)

Bumping for updates...


----------



## dlove (Aug 22, 2009)

Hope I didn't kill the thread...


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Oct 14, 2009)

No updates?


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jan 4, 2010)

*I just joined this challenge today...My method is cayenne pepper mixed with olive oil, jojoba oil, sage and rosemary essential oil. I keep it stored in an amber bottle and use a dropper to apply it to my scalp. *


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm reviving this challenge. I have my mix sitting and have applied for 2 days now. I really need an inch per month for the rest of this year. Let me see if by some miracle I'll get 5" by December.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 4, 2015)

PureSilver said:


> I'm reviving this challenge. I have my mix sitting and have applied for 2 days now. I really need an inch per month for the rest of this year. Let me see if by some miracle I'll get 5" by December.


I have a cayenne/oil concoction I'll use for my inversion method sessions.  I'm doing them once a month for the rest of the year after good results in July.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 4, 2015)

@nothidden would you be interested in buddying with me for the rest of this year since we seem to have the same goals?


----------



## nothidden (Aug 4, 2015)

PureSilver said:


> @nothidden would you be interested in buddying with me for the rest of this year since we seem to have the same goals?


Not a problem.


----------

